# Outono na Europa mais quente em 500 anos



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 22:58)

*Europa enfrenta o outono mais quente em 500 anos*

LONDRES - Depois de a agência meteorológica do Reino Unido ter anunciado que a região central da Inglaterra enfrenta o outono mais quente dos últimos 347 anos, uma análise preliminar de dados da Europa continental indica que as temperaturas médias em setembro e outubro ficaram em 11º C, ou 1,8º C acima da temperatura esperada para esses meses. Novembro, por sua vez, bateu a média histórica em 2,5º C.

Segundo o serviço noticioso news@nature, esses números batem os "outonos mais quentes da história" registrados em 1772, 1938 e 2000. 

Embora o outono seja uma estação amena, que no geral traz menos estresse para plantas e animais, a mudança climática nesse período gera problemas que podem surgir mais adiante, de acordo com a bióloga alemã Annette Menzel, ouvida pelo news@nature: animais que costumam hibernar, por exemplo, podem não notar a aproximação do inverno até que seja tarde demais.

Cada vez mais cientistas atribuem parte de mudança climática pela qual o mundo passa à atividade humana, principalmente a emissão de gases, como o CO2, gerados pela atividade industrial.


Verão de 2006
As temperaturas excepcionalmente altas registradas no Hemisfério Norte durante o verão deste ano causaram centenas de mortes, tanto nos Estados Unidos quanto na Europa. 

O verão dos Estados Unidos registrou temperatura média de 23º C, a segunda maior do século. 

Segundo a Administração Nacional de Oceano e Atmosfera (NOAA), dos EUA, os primeiros seis meses de 2006 foram os mais quentes já anotados em território americano desde o início dos registros nacionais, em 1895. 


Recordes globais
O ano mais quente já registrado no mundo, até agora, foi 2005, com uma temperatura global média 14,6º C. Os cinco anos mais quentes já registrados, desde que a média mundial passou a ser computada, em 1880, ocorreram, todos, desde 1998: foram o próprio 98, além de 2001, 2002, 2003 e 2005. A temperatura média global em 1905 era 13,78º C, ou quase um grau inferior à de 2005.


_Fonte: Estadão - Brasil_


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 11:17)

PAra quem quiser a noticia original....

http://www.nature.com/news/2006/061204/full/061204-2.html

Acho um exagero "o mais quente em 500 anos...."


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Dez 2006 às 20:06)

dj_alex disse:


> PAra quem quiser a noticia original....
> 
> http://www.nature.com/news/2006/061204/full/061204-2.html
> 
> Acho um exagero "o mais quente em 500 anos...."



Porquê  
Tens dados para contrapor? Ou simplesmente é uma crença tua?


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 20:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Porquê
> Tens dados para contrapor? Ou simplesmente é uma crença tua?



Porque estas comparações a mais de 100 anos é sempre mt complicado, porque nao há registo de jeito...


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 21:53)

Recordo-me de ver imagens de arquivo da SKY SPORTS 1, do jogo Chelsea-Liverpool da epoca 1355-1356, ser disputado com cerca de 32º em pleno mês de Dezembro. Portanto, não vejo qual o sentido da noticia, vcs percebem o pq?


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 22:11)

LUPER disse:


> Recordo-me de ver imagens de arquivo da SKY SPORTS 1, do jogo Chelsea-Liverpool da epoca 1355-1356, ser disputado com cerca de 32º em pleno mês de Dezembro. Portanto, não vejo qual o sentido da noticia, vcs percebem o pq?


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2006 às 01:09)

O mais frio é que não foi de certeza! É que 7ºC de anomalia positiva como se viu na Europa do leste e do norte, acho que nem no infernal verão de 2003 houve


----------

